# Where They Used to Drown the Dogs



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Very interesting and eye opening article:

The New York leg of the national Tour de Dog publicity tour, which had its kickoff at Bideawee on Monday morning, is trying to draw attention to the city’s animal shelters.

While New York’s shelters have significantly reduced the number of animals killed annually, the city has had a long and brutal history when it comes to ridding the streets of unwanted animals.

In the late 19th century, the unwanted dogs of New York were drowned in the East River. One spot at East 26th Street was referred to as the “canine bath tub.” Just one drowning episode in 1877 dumped 738 full-grown dogs and about 20 puppies from 5 a.m. to 1 p.m.

You can read the rest here <span style="color: #660000">Article</span>


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for posting this article, TANDB; it's very interesting to read this part of American history.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

For anyone that is interested: the book Redemption by Nathan J Winograd talks about how the ASPCA was originally started in NY and about the No Kill Revolution in America. It is a really good read and I found the history of the ASPCA to be very interesting.


----------

